# Livery yard in mid Cheshire



## sidsmum (19 March 2014)

Hi, I am looking for livery for two horses in the mid Cheshire area.  Depending how far away they are I would be looking for diy assisted or part livery.  I know Folly Farm are full but does anybody have any recommendations? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (19 March 2014)

Is Tarporley area where you want to be? How far will you travel?


----------



## Cheshire Chestnut (19 March 2014)

I'm at Brown Heath which is in Christleton/Waverton (just outside Chester) 

It's a DIY yard but has services/assisted DIY. It does all year turn out, has a floodlit school that never floods/freezes and is shelter all the way round, parking for lorries/trailers and nice hacking. Not too many horses (think we have 20) so always room in the school for lessons etc.

NLP - are you going to Marbury Farm Ride on Sunday as I see you live near me??! We're so excited (a tad nervous too as young horse) but can't wait!


----------



## sidsmum (19 March 2014)

Winsford/cuddington/tarporley/little budworth sort of area I'm looking for. . Brown Heath might be a bit far but I will keep it to one side thanks!


----------



## georgiatwaddell (7 April 2014)

I think folly farm has space for a full livery if you were looking for that?


----------



## sidsmum (14 April 2014)

Folly farm sounds lovely but I would need two spaces and I don't think my budget can stretch to the full livery price!  I live in hope for one day lol!


----------



## chocolategirl (15 April 2014)

sidsmum said:



			Folly farm sounds lovely but I would need two spaces and I don't think my budget can stretch to the full livery price!  I live in hope for one day lol!  

Click to expand...

Folly farm are advertising in the Buy Sell at the moment so have you checked recently if that have any vacancies?


----------



## sidsmum (15 April 2014)

I did ask them if they did assisted or part livery but sadly they only do 'proper' diy or full livery.  Because of work (which is in the opposite direction) full on diy would be difficult to maintain.  Sounds like a good yard though!


----------



## smja (15 April 2014)

Arley moss does assisted livery, don't know about spaces though


----------



## JVB (15 April 2014)

PM'd you


----------



## Crackajack (15 April 2014)

sidsmum said:



			Hi, I am looking for livery for two horses in the mid Cheshire area.  Depending how far away they are I would be looking for diy assisted or part livery.  I know Folly Farm are full but does anybody have any recommendations? 

Thanks in advance!
		
Click to expand...

Knobbs farm in Darnhall - Tracey and her team are fantastic!
They have an all weather outdoor and provide part or full livery - www.tcequestrian.co.uk

Hope this helps


----------



## mairiwick (2 May 2014)

Which direction do you work in sidsmum?


----------



## sidsmum (2 May 2014)

Mairiwick, in the Nantwich direction.


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (3 May 2014)

I *think* that there are spaces coming up at The Lawns just outside Nantwich if you are still looking. DIY yard, but there are people that offer services to help out if needed.


----------

